

Tell HN: The start of a new website for entrepreneurs - mattwdelong

Please refrain from commenting on design and lack of features as this is a minimal viable product and merely the first interation of many, the design and features will come later when in demand. What I seek from HN is feature suggestions and perhaps, early adoption to make this future network not only possible, but successful. The premise behind my project "EntrepreneurHive" is that there is currently no certralized community behind the entrepreneurial spirit. There are many attempts, but all these websites/blogs/communities either lack adaption or lack the ability to interact with fellow entrepreneurs. There must be some happy medium and this is my persuit. This first interation is but one section of an anticipated larger network, it is dubbed "EntrepreneurHive TV"; for now, its simply built on Wordpress and is essentially a video blog, however what it allows me to do is tag and cateogorize videos from the beginning and it allows you to sort through the various categories for your viewing pleasure.<p>Now to make this successful, what I want to do is build the project from the start utilizing suggestions that would most benefit the Entrepreneur. The all encompassing goal is to build a community in which it becomes the medium that can connect entrepreneurs; I think it would be awesome for an entrepreneur who grows oranges in Flordia to easily find and connect with a fellow entrepreneur in California who also grows oranges, they could discuss tips and trade advice. I want to build the Hive mentality, a collective of entrepreneurs acting as one and helping each other succeed.<p>In following the EntrepreneurialHive spirit, people who are starting ventures or have one up and running, often like exposure. So what I want to do is allow people to submit videos they think are helpful to their fellow entrepreneurs, they can write a paragraph breif about the talk and then I would like those individuals to write a brief about themself; you see, my anticipation is that other entrepreneurs will be watching these videos and by adding your own information about your venture/what you are doing, it will give you incetive to help me out by getting you some exposure. You can add all the linkage you want and there is no such thing as shameful self promotion. Please, keep the links clean.<p>So Hacker News, what do you think about this? I know the idea is not original, but I would like to make the best attempt at executing the idea. Here is to starting small and going big. Critique away. I will be listening.<p>Link: http://EntrepreneurHive.com
======
milkshakes
have you considered building it on a platform that better supports
collaboration and/or threaded conversation? a wiki, or forum would be my
suggestion

~~~
mattwdelong
Well I will be writing my own code base eventually, in fact I have a decent
start on it right now. However, following the release early and often motto, I
am doing just that. I am releasing the "concept" and testing the idea based on
the Wordpress platform. A wiki or forum will not support my eventual goal and
my goal was to get the concept out asap.

